# RIP Skylar



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

awww I'm sorry he was such a pretty boy and yea he was big but he's not in pain anymore you did the right thing.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. You've done the right thing, though.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww, im so sorry he was so cute.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

You definitely did the right thing. My friend had a painted mule baby, and only lived for a couple days, but it suffered. It had a impact in it's intestine. They rushed it to the vet, and tried to do surgery, but it didn't live through it. The poor thing. At least yours didn't suffer like that. And pregnancy has always been described to me as walking through the valley of death for humans and animals. I'm glad your mare was okay too.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats so sad


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys that makes me feel alot better even though I still miss him quite alot. I know that I did what was right for Skylar. The thing is he was not the only one we lost this year. my friends other mare twinned and we lost both foals a bay stud colt and a filly that looked liked her dad except that she had 2 blue eyes instead of one blue eye. they never got out of the placenta. Nobody was there for their birth. I hated that.


----------

